

Ask HN: What's an alternative to Project Euler? - edwardy20

Project Euler is based too much on math for my taste. I'm looking for a set of programming challenges in order of increasing difficulty. Language agnostic is best, if not, Python is second best.
======
neilparikh
<http://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/programmingchallenges>

------
samirahmed
YC Alum - www.interviewstreet.com has varying difficulty of problems and
supports a variety of languages.

Facebook Engineering Puzzle - has puzzles and there are lots of blogs about
solutions to the posted puzzles.

------
axitkhurana
<http://spoj.pl>

<http://www.codechef.com>

